# Is this listing wire?



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm getting ready to install the upholstery to a seat I got from OPGI and I'm not sure if I need to get the paper coated listing wire or not.

I tried to highlight it in blue ink in the image, but these wires appear to be where I would install listing wire over burlap. Is this them? Or do I need to grab another set of wire to go on in addition to this?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

LISTING wires are separate from the frame wire you have circled. 
They are used over the burlap and clipped (Hog Ringed) to the seat frame and the cover wires are clipped to them upon installation.
Some covers come with flexible wires and some do not.


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> LISTING wires are separate from the frame wire you have circled.
> They are used over the burlap and clipped (Hog Ringed) to the seat frame and the cover wires are clipped to them upon installation.
> Some covers come with flexible wires and some do not.


Thanks! I'll order some listing wire now. Can I use listing wire as the cover wires as well?

I'm looking at my leather pieces and there are nylon and cardboard wiring in random places. I feel like I can get the listing wire in most of the straighter sheaths, but the one that wraps around the bottom might be tricky.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it's a personal preference whether or not to use the supplied wires in the covers.
Many use them as is and didn't seem to have any issues. 

Here is an old vid with some key points and good tips that may help.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I see yo bought Legendary covers for your seats - I assume through OPGI ? 

If you go to legendarys website they have a install kit for the front buckets and the rear seat. includes the listing wire batting foams that go over seat frames etc - not the cheapest way to buy these items but for a first timer like I was it was very helpful


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

Scott06 said:


> I see yo bought Legendary covers for your seats - I assume through OPGI ?
> 
> If you go to legendarys website they have a install kit for the front buckets and the rear seat. includes the listing wire batting foams that go over seat frames etc - not the cheapest way to buy these items but for a first timer like I was it was very helpful


I ordered through legendary direct. I was able to get my hands on some listing wire, but I ripped the vinyl trying to get it over the edge tonight. Do you know if they do repairs by any chance?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Call them . On my 65 i swapped the drivers side bottom seat fabric , and then cut a hole for the power seat switch in it. They sewed me up a new pass seat base for a decent price…


----------

